# I Eked Into the Select+ Club w/ Only 323 Miles to Spare..



## rrdude (Jan 4, 2011)

I made it with a trip on the 2nd weekend of December, with a razor-thin margin. I _had_ another trip planned post-Christmas, but the blizzard canx'd that one.

How close were you to Select+ ? Over / Under ?


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 4, 2011)

I re-qualified for Select with 274 points to spare!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 4, 2011)

I made Select again with a little over 7,000 Rail Points but thanks to the AGR MC and Promos had three Award trips and currently have a total of 25,000+ points and am awaiting the next promos from AGR,Amtrak and Buy points. Wont ever make Select + (one train a day makes it pretty difficult down here in the sticks (Austin! :lol: ). I will be offering my left over Coupons from Select for those that can use them shortly! (People in RI are NOT elgible, no begging Dave! :lol: )


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 4, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> (People in RI are NOT elgible, no begging Dave! :lol: )


Then I'll get a PO Box in CT then!


----------



## wayman (Jan 4, 2011)

rrdude said:


> I made it with a trip on the 2nd weekend of December, with a razor-thin margin. I _had_ another trip planned post-Christmas, but the blizzard canx'd that one.
> 
> How close were you to Select+ ? Over / Under ?


I made it into Select with about 600 points to spare (I think -- they haven't all posted yet). It would've been by a razor thin margin, like with less than 100 points to spare, had I not realized that by taking some extra San Joaquin trips I could make the 10-for-10 promotion. This is the fourth straight year I've made Select with somewhere between 5,000 and 6,000 RP, and most years it's been only about 5,100 RP (eked out with last-minute Keystones).

I've got 200 RP in 2011 already -- well ahead of pace for Select Plus! (Not that I'll keep that up for long, alas!)


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 4, 2011)

*I re-qualified for Select Plus with 1,248 points to spare.*


----------



## AlanB (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't recall exactly now, but I know that the margin was more than 1,000 points.


----------



## rrdude (Jan 4, 2011)

AlanB said:


> I don't recall exactly now, but I know that the margin was more than 1,000 points.


You don't count. You _live_ on the train.


----------



## J-1 3235 (Jan 4, 2011)

This year I hit S+ with 6000+ points to spare. The thirteen trips on the Acela in FC helped that along  In years past I've made S+ with only a few hundred points to spare.

Mike


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

I did not re-qualify. Oh well...


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 4, 2011)

I made it to select plus with 123 points to spare!


----------



## pennyk (Jan 4, 2011)

I qualifed for select plus with over 10,000 points to spare.  (I traveled across country and back and paid for most of it, plus I took several trips where I received double rail points). I do not think I will qualify for the next year since many of my 2011 trips are AGR trips.


----------



## jis (Jan 5, 2011)

I qualified for Select+ sometime in September and then lost track of the details of what additional points I collected. I suppose I could go back and calculate, but too much hassle.


----------



## jacorbett70 (Jan 5, 2011)

I called AGR a second time about ~274 missing rail points from early October (attempts to manually add them failed due them being a 'duplicate). I have 9934 2010 rail points with a trip taken on 12/31/10. That would make it 10034. (my records showed 9836/9936 so I'm glad for the 98 points AGR found for me) The missing points if found would put me close to 10300.


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 6, 2011)

jacorbett70 said:


> I called AGR a second time about ~274 missing rail points from early October (attempts to manually add them failed due them being a 'duplicate). I have 9934 2010 rail points with a trip taken on 12/31/10. That would make it 10034. (my records showed 9836/9936 so I'm glad for the 98 points AGR found for me) The missing points if found would put me close to 10300.


John, Do you have your ticket stub with the ticket number printed?

AGR should be able to look-up the ticket number to confirm your travel

and immediately post the points to your account.

Good Luck.


----------



## jacorbett70 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yay! I called again and my qualifying points totaled 10034 so I will remain Select+

There was still a SNAFU on those tickets, and the AGR rep could see I took the trip and my ticket was lifted, so the AGR rep manually input a points adjustment that reflected at least the amount of regular and bonus points I would have earned.


----------



## chuljin (Jan 6, 2011)

Only 7,500 or so in 2010, nothing like 2009's 44,100. 

But I think that's still not bad for having been stuck 6 months in no-Amtrak-land.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 6, 2011)

chuljin said:


> Only 7,500 or so in 2010, nothing like 2009's 44,100.


Don't beat yourself too hard Chris! As they say in sports, "There's always next year!"


----------



## jmbgeg (Jan 7, 2011)

rrdude said:


> I made it with a trip on the 2nd weekend of December, with a razor-thin margin. I _had_ another trip planned post-Christmas, but the blizzard canx'd that one.
> 
> How close were you to Select+ ? Over / Under ?


Just under 30,000 rail miles in 2010, so Select Plus + 20k. 2011 may not be as busy.


----------



## rrdude (Jan 8, 2011)

jmbgeg said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > I made it with a trip on the 2nd weekend of December, with a razor-thin margin. I _had_ another trip planned post-Christmas, but the blizzard canx'd that one.
> ...


Holy moly. Were most of those business, pleasure, or a mix? ( I can already see the_travelers chime-in)


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 8, 2011)

I do that many too - but they're AGR awards and not rail points, so they don't count!


----------

